# [solved] First P7P55D Asus challenge - Realtek NICs

## schmeggahead

So I have my i7 P7P55D up and running with an old PCI NIC.

the two onboard NICs R8168 and R8169 do not seem to be able to be brought up:

```
[    4.312961] r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.3LK-NAPI loaded

[    4.312987] r8169 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    4.313003] r8169 0000:02:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    4.313083] r8169 0000:02:00.0: irq 1268 for MSI/MSI-X

[    4.313319] eth1: RTL8168d/8111d at 0xffffc20000072000, 00:26:18:a8:e6:60, XID 283000c0 IRQ 1268

[    4.316876] r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.3LK-NAPI loaded

[    4.316882] r8169 0000:07:04.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    4.317039] r8169 0000:07:04.0: no PCI Express capability

[    4.317211] eth2: RTL8169sc/8110sc at 0xffffc20000056800, 00:26:18:a8:d7:36, XID 18000000 IRQ 19

```

```
bib2 ~ # ifconfig -a

dummy0    Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr fe:7d:f1:05:4c:59

          BROADCAST NOARP  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:50:fc:21:5a:c7

          inet addr:192.168.0.237  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:94573 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:55670 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:133216182 (127.0 MiB)  TX bytes:4001599 (3.8 MiB)

          Interrupt:16 Base address:0xe800

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:26:18:a8:e6:60

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

          Interrupt:244 Base address:0x2000

eth2      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:26:18:a8:d7:36

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

          Interrupt:19 Base address:0x6800

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:12 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:12 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:656 (656.0 B)  TX bytes:656 (656.0 B)

bib2 ~ # /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

-su: /etc/init.d/net.eth1: No such file or directory

bib2 ~ # /etc/init.d/net.eth2 start

-su: /etc/init.d/net.eth2: No such file or directory

bib2 ~ # /etc/init.d/net.eth0 status

 * status:  started

```

```
bib2 ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_hda_intel         526096  0

snd_pcm                84411  1 snd_hda_intel

snd_timer              26271  1 snd_pcm

snd                    66445  3 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm,snd_timer

r8169                  40692  0

soundcore              11130  1 snd

snd_page_alloc         13756  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

```

Not sure what is the next step - I see modules loaded, see eth1 & eth2 but they don't seem to actually be there.Last edited by schmeggahead on Sat Nov 07, 2009 4:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

schmeggahead,

make symbolic links from net.eth1 and net.eth2 to net.lo

Just like net.eth0 is

----------

## schmeggahead

that did the trick (duh)   :Embarassed: 

I remember a while back on a double NIC system, I had to do that.

With the single NIC, eth0 comes symlinked.

I went into the udev/rules.d/70-persistant-net-rules and switch the two built-ins to be eth0, eth1, and the card to be eth2

so now when I remove the card, I'm all set.   :Cool: 

thanks loads!

----------

## schmeggahead

So now I'm having a strange dhcpcd thing going on.

I have only one NIC plugged in and it is going for eth1 first!   :Confused: 

and it is stalling when the other NIC eth0 has no carrier!   :Sad: 

hmmmm

----------

